# Need help - Green Terror has lump/tumour inside mouth



## loveappa (May 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a 3 year old Green Terror which was in prime health till now. For the last couple of weeks, it looked like it was not interested in food. Being moody sometimes, it went with out food for many days in a row, after which it was hungry enough to chew my finger to bits. So I didn't seem much concerned.
For the last 3 days, I am noticing a lump being formed inside his mouth. it looks worse today. I have uploaded some images for reference.

*I need to know what can be the probable cause, and what do I need to do to fix it.*

The way it is deteriorating, I don't think I have much time.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

